# alte Beiträge



## Chikara (3. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

 

habe nun nach langer Zeit mal wieder hin mein Profil geschaut, da ich einen alten Beitrag von mir gerne ändern bzw löschen möchte, da er bei ner Google Suche als 1. aufgeführt wird. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit ? Wenn ich mein Account "lösche" wird auch der Beitrag gelöscht ?

 

Mfg Chikara


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Januar 2018)

Hey, wenn du deinen Account löschst, bleiben deine Beiträge unter Chikara trotzdem gespeichert und im Forum einsehbar. Nur das Profil existiert nicht mehr als Profil unter den Mitgliedern.


----------



## Chikara (3. Januar 2018)

Mhm hab ich mir scho gedacht aber alte Beträge bearbeiten oder löschen geht auch nicht oder ?


----------



## ZAM (4. Januar 2018)

Die Änderungsdauer wurde eingeschränkt um Scammer zu unterbinden, die erst was posten und später aus ihren Beiträgen Werbeeinträge machen.
Aber ich kann dir gern sämtliche Beiträge löschen, die du vorgenommen hast.


----------

